# Powermatic 2x4 CNC ??



## mhorton (Aug 18, 2019)

Is the Powermatic 2x4 CNC router a good investment ??

Powermatic - 2x4 CNC Kit with Electro Spindle

Model PM-2x4SPK cost $8,749.99 USD

software is not included


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

The Powermatic, Laguna IQ and axiom all come out of the same factory, with different paint and stickers. Two of these companies import all kinds of woodworking machines, one specializes in CNC only. Personally, I would buy from Axiom, although I understand Laguna is running a sale. When you get a quote, ask for the lead time, and if they currently have any machines already stateside. i would also strongly suggest getting a quote on a similar sized CNC Router Parts (now Avid) machine. it would be faster and expandable if you needed in the future.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Powermatic makes some good wood working machines. However the CNC Routers are just "Me Too". They do not design or manufacture their CNC Routers. I would go with someone that actually makes their own machines and supplies their own support.


----------



## mhorton (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------

